

Patterns in the Group Mind - Anon84
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2009/patterns-in-the-group-mind/

======
marcusestes
Reddit vs. Digg vs. Hacker News vs. Slashdot:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=reddit%2C+digg%2C+hacker+news...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=reddit%2C+digg%2C+hacker+news%2C+slashdot)

------
rwolf
Google Insights is a fun toy, but this sort of story is annoyingly
unscientific. Finding a cycle and an off-the-cuff explanation is easy. Where's
the fun part--the search, the proof, the extension into other ideas?

As a reminder that Insight exists (I certainly keep forgetting about it), the
article is okay.

